# New BorsaBella goodie...



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Melissa says she's going to be selling these probably this weekend:










Upright Kindle bag, with a pocket in front. Going to fit K1 and K2 with a cover. She said to check back with http://borsabella.com for details.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

ooooh. . . pretty!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I love this... beautiful!  New fabric too...cool.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, THAT I like.  I'm a fan of North-South handbags and this is perfect for me. 

Did I hear someone say that she'll do custom fabrics?


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooohhh..Now THAT I like...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I think she does do custom fabric. At the very least I suspect she can do any given bag in any fabric she has, so I've just been looking at her whole line to choose fabric


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, she can work with other fabrics, she & I have a mail thread going on this setup, in a fabric combination from elsewhere on her site.  When I ordered the first bag, the fabric shown above wasn't showing as available, though someone here had posted something they'd bought in that pattern. I simply sent her a mail through Etsy & had a response within an hour.

Gotta love the pocket; it will make it way easier to carry an extra cable, reading light, or my tiny folding easel with me.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

puuuuurrrrrfect. Guess I'll be shopping this weekend.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Perfect!  I've already sent her a payment but my bag was on hold pending my cover decision.  I definitely want this bag, but will ask her to delete the d-rings and the shoulder strap.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Gotta love the pocket; it will make it way easier to carry an extra cable, reading light, or my tiny folding easel with me.


Are you kidding? Were did you get a 'tiny folding easel'? I so want one!

And I totally want one of these bags, too...


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

And Fuzzy Fingers!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

frojazz said:
 

> Are you kidding? Were did you get a 'tiny folding easel'? I so want one!
> 
> And I totally want one of these bags, too...


LOL--Michaels (the craft store), in the framing section. About $4, coated wire, surprisingly sturdy & folds to about 4" x 4" x 1/2". I currently carry it loose, but I'm thinking it **should** also fit nicely just slid in to a sleeve or bag on top of a covered Kindle.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4949.msg103839.html#msg103839 (has a link to one that's similar to mine).


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

\

Do you think this is blue or gray with the brown? I in love with blue and brown together lately.

Either way, I love this fabric.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Victoria!!

(How are you liking the Temeraire books?)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kindgirl--looks grey on my screen.  Look at the blue in the borsabella tag for comparison.

frojazz--I need to update my sig. LOL  I finished all the way through book 5.  I loved them!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am thinking of e-mailing her and seeing if she will do some custom work...


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a great bag, and *Kindgirl*, I like your choice alot too. I think it looks more gray than blue on my monitor.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Kindgirl, I vote grey as well. I love that print... Where'd you find it on her site? Or is it a new one?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh pretty! I really like this one.

Kindgirl..I think it's grey.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you guys are right, it just looked kind of blue on my home computer, maybe the lighting in there?

It's on her website, but currently not a choice for Kindle bags.  I think that one is the gadget bag.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Once Melissa has final design approval/review on this new bag:









I am going to get it in this fabric:








Hopefully without the d-rings and strap. I'll only carry it in my purse.

And I have ordered this Oberon cover:









Melissa is so easy to work with!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you know what the dimensions of this bag will be?  Still 10x7 or slightly larger?

Also, do you know what she's going to charge for them?

THANKS!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

DaisyMama said:


> Do you know what the dimensions of this bag will be? Still 10x7 or slightly larger?
> 
> Also, do you know what she's going to charge for them?
> 
> THANKS!


She has samples out to a couple of people now, waiting to hear back if they fit the K2 w/covers. I believe it will be at least 10x7. Melissa just ordered an Oberon cover for her K2 so I know she is making this bag to fit the Kindle with a cover.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love this bag!  Is this the Kindle Travel Bag Melissa is referring to?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ruby said:


> I love this bag! Is this the Kindle Travel Bag Melissa is referring to?


I believe so.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> I believe so.


Thank you, I think I'm going to have to get one of these!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> She has samples out to a couple of people now, waiting to hear back if they fit the K2 w/covers. I believe it will be at least 10x7. Melissa just ordered an Oberon cover for her K2 so I know she is making this bag to fit the Kindle with a cover.


Oh Melissa broke down and bought a K2 after all?!?!  And now she's ordering Oberon covers too?!


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

So does anyone know if the kindle1 with oberon cover will fit in these bags??


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

According to Melissa it will.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> Oh Melissa broke down and bought a K2 after all?!?!  And now she's ordering Oberon covers too?!


LOL I told Melissa to be careful, that this group would have her buying a Kindle before she it. She said to was too busy to read. Guess she found some free time.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

DaisyMama said:


> Do you know what the dimensions of this bag will be? Still 10x7 or slightly larger?
> 
> Also, do you know what she's going to charge for them?
> 
> THANKS!


I believe the travel bag will be 38.00. they are a little bigger but I will check with Melissa to be sure.

I just received two to test out and photograph and also a top zip 10x7, which I LOVE! I do not think you will have a problem
fitting an Oberon cover in either. I will so some more testing and post the results and pics tomorrow!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I believe the travel bag will be 38.00. they are a little bigger but I will check with Melissa to be sure.
> 
> I just received two to test out and photograph and also a top zip 10x7, which I LOVE! I do not think you will have a problem
> fitting an Oberon cover in either. I will so some more testing and post the results and pics tomorrow!


Looking forward to seeing your pics, Octo! BTW, do you think the M-Edge Platform will fit in the travel bag?


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Ruby said:


> do you think the M-Edge Platform will fit in the travel bag?


That's the cover I'm getting, so that's what I want to know, too! Also, Octochick, is she getting new fabrics?

Thanks (again)!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I think she is getting some new fabrics. Now if some one who has a M-edge can measure the width for me exactly 
I will find a way to test it out! Also be sure tell me the style of M-E you have so can provide that info as well.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Yes, I think she is getting some new fabrics. Now if some one who has a M-edge can measure the width for me exactly
> I will find a way to test it out! Also be sure tell me the style of M-E you have so can provide that info as well.


Hi Octo, I've got the Pebbled Leather Platform by M-E. The measurements are 9" tall by 6 1/4" wide, and it's about 3/4" thick (website ways 1", but mine is not that thick). Thanks so much for checking for me!
Ruby


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As I mentioned in this thread - Re: kindle sleeve - we are not going to takes sides in this seller competition.... Any posts disparaging either seller beyond this point will be deleted.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anybody else stalking this thread waiting for Octochicks pics?


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Anybody else stalking this thread waiting for Octochicks pics?


ME! ME! ME!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> Anybody else stalking this thread waiting for Octochicks pics?


I cannot wait to see what Octochicks picks


----------

